# Something unusual is happening while looking at certain Conservative sites !



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

*Especially the GATEWAYPUNDIT....*

*Before it will load the site ...... *

*It comes up with a Browser failure notice then automatically loads the intended site.......*

*Then This Below.....*

*Something went wrong (but it’s not your fault)*
You were visiting a Cloudflare customer’s website, and something went wrong. Don’t worry, it’s not your fault. If the problem isn’t resolved in the next few minutes, it’s most likely an issue with the web server you were trying to reach.

Cloudflare protects websites by sitting in front of Internet requests, and we work with website owners and hosting providers to identify underlying problems in their server configuration.






*Do you have a website?*
Anybody that runs a website should be on the Cloudflare network. Cloudflare speeds up your website by caching content at 135 data centers around the world. In addition, our SSL provides HTTPS support, securing your website and improving search engine rankings. Both of these offerings are entirely free.

Sign up for free
Learn more about Cloudflare

Join over 7,000,000 web properties in the Cloudflare network.

*Trusted By*
Read some of our case studies
































































*And his site was hit with a massive attack around noon....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Especially the GATEWAYPUNDIT....*
> 
> *Before it will load the site ...... *
> 
> ...


Someones shutting down rightwing new-sites?  Well I think it's a safe bet the Russian's aren't behind this one.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

*This is the initial message before transfering....*
*I was able to catch the second message by *
*clicking on the DDos message below.....*








*Checking your browser before accessing thegatewaypundit.com.*
This process is automatic. Your browser will redirect to your requested content shortly.

Please allow up to 5 seconds…

DDoS protection by Cloudflare 
Ray ID: 3febf47131937880 






*I've searched eleven different Liberal sites and *
*nothing......Zero.*

*I've searched ten Conservative sites and only *
*four came up with that message.......*

*1. Gatewaypundit ( Every time )*
*2. True Pundit ( Twice )*
*3. Breitbart ( Three times )*
*4. WND ( Twice )*


*Pretty solid case of targeting if ya ask me !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Someones shutting down right wing new-sites?  Well I think it's a safe bet the Russian's aren't behind this one.



*A Democratic ( Liberal ) supporting POS entity *
*that needs their asses kicked Royally !*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A Democratic ( Liberal ) supporting POS entity *
> *that needs their asses kicked Royally !*


I don't know... what do you think it will take, a couple of days before they bring it all back on line?  Do you really think that denying you a couple of days of nutter fluff really merits a royal ass kicking?  

I mean I could understand why the owners of the site might be thinking that, but I'm sure you'll somehow survive.  In fact I'll bet you'll find that if you took a step away from the angry nutter websites for a few weeks your blood pressure will lower, you won't be so tense from being angry all the time; and just basically you'll live a richer and fuller life.  Angry and afraid is no way to live.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... what do you think it will take, a couple of days before they bring it all back on line?  Do you really think that denying you a couple of days of nutter fluff really merits a royal ass kicking?
> 
> I mean I could understand why the owners of the site might be thinking that, but I'm sure you'll somehow survive.  In fact I'll bet you'll find that if you took a step away from the angry nutter websites for a few weeks your blood pressure will lower, you won't be so tense from being angry all the time; and just basically you'll live a richer and fuller life.  Angry and afraid is no way to live.


*Hey meathead it directs you to the site, only with a message and a delay.*

*Read my post.*

*Typical Democrat.....wets his pants at the thought of control.*

*Wanna bet $ 100,000.00 that my blood PSI/Over all Health is way better than yours.....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey meathead it directs you to the site, only with a message and a delay.*
> 
> *Read my post.*
> 
> *Typical Democrat.....wets his pants at the thought of control.*


Meathead?  Come on nono... I didn't call you any names.  
Also what are you talking about "though of control"?  All I did was question if taking down a website really merited an ass kicking.  Yes I could see suing for lost ad revenue, or to pay the.... (cough) "journalists" for not workings...  but then again I'm a law and order kinda guy.  I just don't see how that makes me someone who "wets his pants at the thought of control."


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Meathead?  Come on nono... I didn't call you any names.
> Also what are you talking about "though of control"?  All I did was question if taking down a website really merited an ass kicking.  Yes I could see suing for lost ad revenue, or to pay the.... (cough) "journalists" for not workings...  but then again I'm a law and order kinda guy.  I just don't see how that makes me someone who "wets his pants at the thought of control."


*Ok........Your a Conservative #@%$ &#*@.*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ok........Your a Conservative #@%$ &#*@.*


Gateway Press still not back online eh?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Gateway Press still not back online eh?


*Come on pay attention.....GATEWAYPUNDIT.*

*Apparently Jim Hoft had to employ the service " Cloudflare " that some of the Campaigns and other*
*businesses employ to stop hacks.....or at least that's the story implied.*

*Hillary and Barrack were rubbing sticks and the Internet paused to puke and it*
* interfered with the transmission of data to certain sites.....*


----------

